# Encore Accuracy



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello all,

I have a question for all the Encore owners out there. I have a .223 encore and after trying many different loads and bullet weights(I handload) I have gotten is to shoot ok (1 inch groups at 100 yards give or take some days) but I cannot seem to get better that this. When I bought it, I really thought it would do better than this, maybe 1/2 inch or so.

It is not my "go to" coyote rifle so I am not to bent about it but I am thinking about buying another barrel for it in .308 or .300win mag and also a pistol barrel in 25-06 or something like it so I can deer hunt with it.

Here are my questions.

1. Are my accuracy expectations too high?

2. Does a guy spend 300.00 for a new barrel that will only shoot that well or just spring for a new bolt gun that will(Tikka T3 is in mind)?

3. What kind of luck have others had with the .308/.300win mag(or any cal for that matter) as far as accuracy goes?

I appreciate any insight anybody might have. Its not a gun I will be shooting alot(targets and pdogs/long shots at coyotes maybe) because you cannot hunt deer down here in MN with a rifle but I hope some day to go hunt deer/elk someplace where I will use it.

I just dont want to buy a lemon barrel for 300.00 when I could just spend it on a whole rifle that will do what I want. I also dont want to shell out 600.00 + for a new rifle that I wont shoot much either.

Whats a guy to do?

Ideas?

Thanks again,

Jaybic


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a heavy .308 barrel that shoots 1/2 inch groups at 150 yards with factory remington 150 grain core-loc softpoints.
I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

my boss has a 243 and a 45 cal. muzzeloader for his. as muzzeloaders go, it is a tackdriver, but he cant get factory 243 under 1.5". the bad thing about an encore, is aside from handloading, there isnt a helluvalot you can do to improve accuracy.


----------



## cjb41 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have one of the older Contender Rifles in .223 that I bought to shoot cans and rocks. If I could get it to shoot within 2" at 100 yards I would be happy. I hand load all my rifle & pistol shells and have tried about everything I can think of to make it shoot better. I have not been very successful in improving the accuracy of this rifle. 

I have a number of rifles that will shoot ½" at 100 yards so I feel the problem is not all me.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Hmmm. I have an Encore with two rifle barrels - 30-06 and 300win mag. I rarely shoot the Magnum so I don't remember how it groups. The '06 will group one inch at 100 yds. (165Rem PSP, 54grs. AA4350). I'm happy with that, after all Weatherby only warrants that their rifles will shoot 1 1/2" groups at 100yds. from a cold barrel.
I also have a .223 pistol barrel and a .308 pistol barrel for the Encore frame; interestingly, they shoot as well or better than the rifle if I do my part.
Contender - One day at the range, I watched my son shoot a five shot sub-minute of angle 100 yd. group with a 16 1/4" 30-30 barrel and a no magnification pistol scope. They will group OK.
Pete


----------



## gunsandoptics (Mar 25, 2008)

Visit Bellum's TC on the internet. He works mostly on TC guns and does accuracy work, trigger jobs, and has a lot of good advice and free information on his site regarding the Encore. His oversize hinge pin kit featuring a replaceable #1 and #2 hinge pin is a good place to start. Sanding the forearm wings to make sure they are free floated where they touch the frame is another tip. A good trigger job makes any gun easier to shoot well, along with a quality scope. Another website doing custom work on Encore's is E. Arthur Brown & Co, also on the net.

Hope this helps, Dan


----------



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

I've had great luck with all my encores(.22-250, .223, .243). The key is to keep working the handloading. Start with any bullet and powder that shoots an inch. use a stoney point gauge- load a few rounds at the lands and start backing out by .005. My best handloads tend to be 5% short of max powderwise and .20 back from the lands. .250 loves imr4895 50 gr. Nos. ball, .223-h-335 50 gr v-max, .243 90 gr. CT. Keep trying with the right combo encores will shoot 1/2 inch all day long. Reagrds


----------

